# Show your silly dog pics. here!



## d a p h n e (Jul 16, 2010)

I made a collage-









This should be a fun thread!


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Mom, stops makin the flasheh in mah face! I'm goan bite it.


----------



## Staffordshire (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a bunch of these, but I think I read we can only post 4 at a time.

Zeek and Jazz Sunning









I love you brother









Jazz


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I think this pic is pretty silly, lol!


----------



## d a p h n e (Jul 16, 2010)

Those pictures are so funny!  
Love themm.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Is Windy!









Mmm... peenit budder


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Staffordshire, you can post more than 4 at a time now. 

Here are some of my sillies:

I iz a gator...who needs my teefs cleaned...









Shhhh...don't tell mom what's in the grass...









I iz killz bunnie...









I iz Wonder Woman!









I haz found u Butch!









And one of the silly cat...

I luvs my momma's shoes!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

these are great pictures, guys! 

here are a few that i have.

this one is really bad, it was the best i could do though. when we travel anywhere overnight we take the ferret along now too since i don't like to leave her all alone so she has to sit in the front seat and that means i have to sit in the back with the dogs. brom is NOT good at sharing! iorek squashed himself up on the seat too.










as it turns out iorek is not really good at sharing either... you can tell that brom is a little put out in this picture.










and, this is frodo's new favourite place to hang out. i don't know why!










ginny, caught in the middle of a yawn










and this one is funny because i am apparently not a good photographer


----------



## Great Dane Mommy (Aug 2, 2010)

This is how Ximmy chews on her bones...








And this is her ZoomZooming around the back yard. (yes that is a log in her mouth... she is a termite!)


----------



## Bumblina (Jul 6, 2010)

Penny trying her best to look cute...my parents' comment was "your dog looks like she was burnt in a fire!"









Jojo in his OMG OMG OMG mode.









Penny not knowing what to do with a bully stick, holding it like a cigar.









Jojo after his ears were licked practically to oblivion by our new dog.


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

*I can't take this grain free diet ANY MORE!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bumblina (Jul 6, 2010)

Hahaha--Fridaysmom. Hilarious.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

"Boy, that cat bed sure looks comfortable!"












Pip and Maisy's predecessor, Roxy (now deceased):












"Wheeeeee!"











"I haz a heel!"












Very tired Maisy:


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Staffordshire said:


> I have a bunch of these, but I think I read we can only post 4 at a time.
> 
> Zeek and Jazz Sunning
> 
> ...


Your dogs are adorable, I would love to see more pictures of them! (I think you can post ten pictures as of recently)

*Ill post my sillies in a few*


----------



## Staffordshire (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you! I will find some more funnies to post, they are always doing something silly.

Mini stays upside down more than she stays right side up








Bondo and my newest foster puppy








Spooning








Bondo using Mini for a pillow








Mini with her ball








Mini sleeping with her bone in her mouth so no one else gets it








Mini back talking








Zeek and Bondo making out








Does this new collar make me look fat?








Getting ice out of the ice machine


----------



## Prince&Ellie'smommy (May 28, 2010)

Prince the pug



















Momma, it's past bedtime!!


----------



## MelissaKay (Aug 5, 2010)

Minnie Elvis.








FIFI. HATES. LAUNDRYYYY!








Crazy eye'd Minnie.
​


----------

